# OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just done a test, or rather2 and they are both BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hannah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow well done

was this first go?


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

I had the hsg - which showed a blocked tube and i have had just one month on clomid and 2 months on metformin....
I just hopt beyond anything i can hold onto it though.

H


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

C O N G R A T S!! 

Wishing you all the best

Andrea x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

oh Hannah

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S, BABE, I BET YOUR SO PLEASED, DID YOU WAIT TILL TEST DAY, DID YOU HAVE ANY SYMPTOMS ON YOUR 2WW, I'M ON DAY 5 OF MY 2WW, WISH TEST DAY WOULD HURRY,( 25TH NOV) HERE'S A LITTLE DANCE FOR YOU.
                 

CRAZYBABE


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

Thank you so so much. You are all really kind and you know I wish bfps on you too.

I tested on day 31 when my period still hadn't turned up. Only symptom I had was the most amazing painful breasts. Now I am well endowed anyway so god knows how big they are going to get!

H.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

H

congratulations on your 

have a happy and health pregnancy

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks heffalump.
Congrats to you too.
Hannah


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's great news, congratulations!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations hun, enjoy and take care love jo xxx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Excellent news!!!!!


Congratulations.


Maria


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done! Congrats.  Really good to see a BFP on CARU site.


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

Even better news - its twins!!!
Hannah


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hannah, that is brilliant news babe! enjoy the rest of your pregnancy love jo xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hannah wow so well done! Congratualtions! Brilliant news luvly girl!!!!
Enjoy every second of your pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hannah,

You lucky, lucky girl!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F9%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy .... Good luck


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Hannah

Congratulation on having TWINS.    

crazybabe


----------

